# laws



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone know the import laws for australia cos i was thinking of bying one of A+ slingshots but i didn't know wether they would let it though costums??








SR


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Slingshots rule said:


> Does anyone know the import laws for australia cos i was thinking of bying one of A+ slingshots but i didn't know wether they would let it though costums??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah unfortunately you'd be stuffed unless he marked the package as a 'gift' and just keep your fingers crossed. They're semi legal in queeensland, so if you're up that way you might get lucky.
let me know how you go, cuz i was thinking of ordering one or two myself.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this link http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7600-shipping-to-australia/


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

wombat said:


> Does anyone know the import laws for australia cos i was thinking of bying one of A+ slingshots but i didn't know wether they would let it though costums??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah unfortunately you'd be stuffed unless he marked the package as a 'gift' and just keep your fingers crossed. They're semi legal in queeensland, so if you're up that way you might get lucky.
let me know how you go, cuz i was thinking of ordering one or two myself.
[/quote] sorry wombat but your completely wrong, slingshots are classified as toys, provided a wrist brace is not attached, no bands attached, no ammo sent insame package. Got me milbro cast a fee months ago and one on the way from Perry at A+, make sure the envelope states metal or timber toy shouldn't have any worries then....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Australian Customs will only confiscate a slingshot with a wrist brace.

However each state has different laws regarding slingshots. For example in *NSW* they are *ILLEGAL* with the below exception:

*Clause 2(6) *
A slingshot (being a device consisting of an elasticised band secured to the forks of a "Y" shaped frame), other
than a home-made slingshot for use by a child in the course of play.

*Customs information:*
http://www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/Import_BladedWeapons.pdf

*NSW Prohibited Weapons Schedule*
http://www.police.ns...s_Schedule1.pdf

I have imported dozens of slingshots without a problem, including ammo and bandsets in the same package.

I hope this helps. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. I have quite a bit of experience with customs. If you still have any doubts, give Jill a call, she is a really nice person. Number below.

Below is a copy of an email I received from customs on the subject of slingshots:

Thursday 9/9/2010

Dear Daniel 

"Hunting slings, catapults and sling shots designed for usewith a component that is a brace that fits upon the forearm or other part ofthe body to support the wrist or forearm against the tension of any materialused to propel a projectile" require a permit.

As long as the slingshot does not have an arm brace it should not require apermit to import.

Thankyou for your email . 

Jill P. 

SeniorCustoms and Border Protection Officer | Customs Information and Support Centre| CE&CS Australian Customs and Border Protection Service Customs House, 10Cooks River Drive, Mascot NSW 2020 

T:1300 363 263 | F: 02 8339 6713 

E:[email protected] 

W:www.customs.gov.au


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

well said hrawk..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Like I said fellow Aussies..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Like I said fellow Aussies..


Actually Ben, what you said is "_slingshots are classified as toys, provided a wrist brace is not attached, no bands attached, no ammo sent insame package. Got me milbro cast a fee months ago and one on the way from Perry at A+, make sure the envelope states metal or timber toy shouldn't have any worries then...._ " which is* WRONG!*

In all states and territories slingshots *ARE* considered a weapon as per the Prohibited Weapons Act of 1996, and no where are they classified as a toy.

What differers between each state and territory is weather or not they are included in the Schedule 1 Prohibited Weapons list. South Australia is one of the more relaxed states where only wrist braced slingshots are a schedule 1 item.

As to what is packaged with the slingshot, bands, ammo etc has no bearing on weather the item can be imported or not. This is controlled by Australian Customs who are only interested in stopping the importation of wrist braced slingshots. Once the item is released by customs, it is up to the importer to ensure they comply with local and state laws and regulations.

In the past 12 months alone I have:

• Received a PS2 from A+ slingshots already banded up with 3 extra sets of bands in the package.
• Imported a Beeman classic, Daisy F16 & Trumark S9 from Amazon, with extra band sets and 100 rds of steel + 100 rds of tracer ammo in the same package.
• Imported several cheaper slingshots from China, banded up with ammo in the same package.
• Imported 3 frames from Dankung already equipped with bands along with 30m of spare tubing.

In future please ensure the information you are giving is accurate before misleading or criticizing another forum member.

If you would like to clarify anything I have said, then I urge you to call customs on 1300 363 263 or the police information hotline on 131 444 as I have done several times re this exact topic.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to have upset you, and I wasn't criticising any one!! I may have been a bit brief in that post, & a few beers may have been involved, but meant that my previous parcels have contents marked as toys therefore referring to customs! In my state only wrist braced are illegal, yet all slingshots may be classed as weapons, doesn't make them illegal.. and I would NEVER intentionly miss inform any one!


----------

